# OUT/BANG



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

This Sunday coming up last day 4 ducks - at least 3k ducks & geese rafting up on pond - go Wed with PIKE & my best hunting buds - no ? about a limit - just what they will V - Sat a fun trial - hard 2 pass up the ducks - but this is what PIKE was bred 4 - FIELD work - so Sat afternoon - 2 the pond - Sunday back again - just a short message from PIKE - sit in the stands - sit on the bench - sit with the coach - till you put me in the FIELD - you have NO idea what I was bred 4 !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think my husband is pouting, because Cash will be with me over the weekend.
I had already promised to run him on a tower shoot Saturday, and a paid pheasant hunt Sunday. I tried to snag the UTV from him too, but that's where he drew the line. I had to laugh when he sent the outfitter (been friends since high school) a text. You can have my wife, son, and dog, but I'm keeping the UTV.
Maybe I'll meet up with him for a Sunday evening duck hunt, to close out the season.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I love seeing the pictures of the dogs with the big birds! It is so amazing to see. I can't imagine my 40 pound girl dragging on of these back. But I hope one day she will! Plus I love to tell "lab" people all of the things Vizslas can do. They think only quail and pheasant.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - PIKE went 2 his first tower shoot @21/2 mos - it was at Elk Creek club in Owen Co KY - they launch the birds from a 125' tower - fantastic - they also invite a couple of retriever clubs 2 work the stations - @ each station I would ask the handler to move to another station so PIKE would have no distractions & I would no it was safe to shoot birds behind us - @ 1 station with 2 dogs & 2 handlers - when I asked them 2 move - all I got was lip (we drove 150 miles 2 work these labs ETC ) they did move after they through a few curses in the air - at lunch the owner of the club asked the 2 club presidents & the 2 rude handlers over - all he said was this - the 2 rude handlers were 2 leave the property and never come back - they left ! the presidents apologized 2 us - and were told if it ever happened again - he would find 2 new retriever clubs 2 come in & he had a long list 2 draw from ! PIKE had a GREAT day !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just thought it was a common courtesy for any dog handler to move, if a shooter brings their own dog. I don't wait to be asked, I will already have my dog moved. Handlers are only there to make the tower shoot more enjoyable for the paying customers.
The only time a customer might hear any lip from me, is if I have to remind them of the safety rules, and I'm nice about it the first time.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I back from the pond farm on a scouting mission 4 2moros hunt - almost all the geese are in the cut corn & new winter wheat - so are most of the ducks - CY PIKE & I LOVE this place !!!!!!! PS - this shows about a 1/4 of the pond - alot more ducks on the other end - we did not want 2 get em up !


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - I do try 2V nice 2 PIKE - this just about killed him - in the back seat - all the duck noise - & we just drive away - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

mlg - you know you have a winner V !!!! when they bring back a wounded greater canada goose that just wants 2 drown your pup !!!!!!


----------

